# best bay boat for the money?



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

well i am on the fence between a new one or a used one, after looking at new here is what i have found
champion 220 bay for 30k with a 150etec
blazer bay 2170 for 25k with a 140zuke 28k with a 150zuke
triton 22lts for about 35k with a 200 opti
frontier 210 with a 150yam for 30k
kenner well you know about 26k with a 150
blue wave, dont know didint price them yet. do not like the hull

what should i look at next? i realy like the triton but that is allot of money for a tub

some input


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What about a Nauticstar?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

How about the best affordable bay/nearshore boat for the money. I am not looking for a super skinny runner but a good all around that I can also use for freshwater.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Have you looked at a Haynie? I thought it was going to be an expensive boat but it is actually very affordable and seems well built.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

22 champion is way underpowered w/150, but would be my choice out of all of the ones you listed. just get it with a 200.

the blazer bay 2170 would be my second choice, also rigged with a 200. the blazer would be 5-8 mph faster than the champ i believe.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Get the Triton because it comes with the most HP (besides being a good boat, as well).


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

what size kenner are you looking for? right now i have a 2201 mako with a 150 opti for 29352, single axle trailer. I've got a 19ft mako also with a 150 Opti for 24k on a trailer. 


Edwin


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Buy a used hull and buy a new motor like I did. Then get a pro like you to wire it for me.

Later, Ken


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Trophy (Formerly Sea Pro) builds a nice 21'8" liner bay boat that has great fit and finish, lockable rod strorage, 15/25 gallon fish boxes, 15/28 gallon livewells, and trolling motor panel.

You should be able to get into the 2101 with a 150 Optimax and Tandem Aluminum trailer for $31k (45mph boat) and a 2101 with a 200 Optimax for $33,700.00 (52mph boat). This is not the same Trophy that was built by Bayliner in the early 90's. Give them a look at LMC or Sail and Ski.

http://trophyfishing.com/brochure.asp?modelid=122469


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Out of those mentioned 210 Frontier with 200 HP,you can get a better deal than that in San Antonio!!!


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

I will agree with rigger, Frontier is the best of the group mentioned


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Marine Max is selling the B210-SC Laguna for around $25K. This is same 21'8" hull previously built by Sea Pro and now Triton. The boats are new 2007 models,150 Verados with 5 year warranty, hydraulic steering, swin step, fly by wire throttle/shifter, two gauge digital cluster, aluminum single torsion axle trailer. Nice boats.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Z21 HAYNIE WITH 150 OPTIMAX 50 MPH BOAT FOR $29500.00 ALL 2009 MDL


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Take a look at the Skeeter Bay. Zx20, ZX22 or the ZX24. Lifetime Hull Warranty. Three years on everything else, and you can get 6 years on a Yam 4 stroke.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

chris coulter said:


> Z21 HAYNIE WITH 150 OPTIMAX 50 MPH BOAT FOR $29500.00 ALL 2009 MDL


Chris are those floor plan boats? Wow....Hell there is your deal!! I run a Haynie 21 Tunnel, the 150 is plenty motor.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

Im selling a 2007 21' Shallowsport loaded with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke with only 38 hrs for $29,000. I can email pics to you if you like. It's in the classifieds


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the dealer is just as important as the price. Mike Witt in Baytown is very good to deal with. Chris Coulter also has a very strong reputation for his customer service.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Blackjack*

you owe it to yourself to check out a Blackjack boat.
they have been making them for only maybe five years.
as dry running as any boat made.
deep V in front going thru to the back.
suitable for the galveston jetties as well as
deeper bays such as east bay, galveston bay, and
trinity bay. not suitable for skinny water.

get a ride on a day when winds are blowing over ten.
you will be impressed.


----------



## tarpon1215 (Aug 1, 2006)

What about Pathfinder?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Frontier all the way, Bill Kenner is a stand up guy!!!


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

At a recent boat show Krestas Boats and Motors had a Majek Extreme with a 225 Yamaha HPDI for around 32K. ITeven had some cosmetic upgrades. Majek Extremes are hard to beat


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Corey I sell both frontier and blackjack boats which are both built by kenner. Trophy boats have been around for a long time and are a great entry level boat but doe snot hold any value along with a laguna. The sketter 20 bay is right under 30k and is a great boat but I think what you are looking for is somehting you can fish nearshore and go to the nearshore rigs. I think the carolina flair on a black jack or frontier will be the best out of all those for that. we also sell sea hunts which build one heck of a boat for around the price range. You owe yourself to actually take a ride in thse boats and to go to the water with them. If you would like a good demo on any of my boats i would gladly take you out in one. majeks, pathfinder, triton, etc build a high performance bay that does not ride in ruff conditions like a boat with a little more V and flair.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Blazer Bay 2200,2400 w/suzuki .....


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If i were in the market to buy a boat right now...i have a friend in San Antonio that has a 24 HO Haynie...250 ProXS...power pole...electronics...blah blah blah...loaded...awesome boat 2008 model...around 100 hours...$34,000.00

you cant beat it!!!

Tight Lines


----------



## lsorrells (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a BEAUTIFUL 07 Nautic Star with EVERYTHING on it, 07 150 Yamaha 4 Stroke motor, I'll make you a deal./Call me if interested 281-426-5819
Has been in water maybe 6 times, just too old and clumsy to use it anymore, bought with my son, but he moved to San Antonio, so it's sitting under shed, waiting for a buyer


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Kenner,Pathfinder, BlazerBay which is just like a kenner


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

C BISHOP said:


> Kenner,Pathfinder, BlazerBay which is just like a kenner


I think a blazer bay is more like a pathfinder then a kenner hence the lawsuit over copyright infringement.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

cant go wrong with a haynie i love the way they soak up chop


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I always like bouncing around on a hynie.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

brand new 2110 nautic star w/150 4 stroke yamaha sitting on a tandem coastline alluminum trailer last one we have $24000.00


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> brand new 2110 nautic star w/150 4 stroke yamaha sitting on a tandem coastline alluminum trailer last one we have $24000.00


WOW! There's your deal! I would call Chris's ASAP.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Haynie or Tran Sport


----------



## Slow Mo (Oct 28, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> Get the Triton because it comes with the most HP (besides being a good boat, as well).


Right on!!! The Triton LTS is a great boat. I have a 220LTS with a Evenrude 200. I love it. With my 200 I can run around 52 mph.:cheers:


----------



## Slow Mo (Oct 28, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Corey I sell both frontier and blackjack boats which are both built by kenner. Trophy boats have been around for a long time and are a great entry level boat but doe snot hold any value along with a laguna. The sketter 20 bay is right under 30k and is a great boat but I think what you are looking for is somehting you can fish nearshore and go to the nearshore rigs. I think the carolina flair on a black jack or frontier will be the best out of all those for that. we also sell sea hunts which build one heck of a boat for around the price range. You owe yourself to actually take a ride in thse boats and to go to the water with them. If you would like a good demo on any of my boats i would gladly take you out in one. majeks, pathfinder, triton, etc build a high performance bay that does not ride in ruff conditions like a boat with a little more V and flair.


You had me untill " _If you would like a good demo on any of my boats i would gladly take you out in one. majeks, pathfinder, *triton, etc build a high performance bay that does not ride in ruff conditions like a boat with a little more V and flair *" _It obvious you have never rode in a Triton the only two boats that you mention that could come close to the Triton in ruff conditions are the Sketter and black jack. All three boats weigh around 2300lbs and run very semilur.


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree, your pricing is very high for the Frontier. My 210 with 200HPDI in 2007 was under 30K before adding all the extras. And boats have actually come down ALOT since them. At the NEw Orleans boat show in Jan. The boats that were nearly 60K when I bought mine were below 50K now. It is likely the best buyers market for a new boat I have ever seen (As long as you don't have to finance it!)


----------



## tallman (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a similar problem. I am trying to decide which boat to buy for using it in the POC area plus being able to bass fish out of it. I want at least a 21 foot. Any ideas? Tallman


----------

